# Licking the air



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Moose is 14 weeks old and for the last 2 weeks ish he has been licking the air, especially when he is excited. It is a bit odd... i looked it up and some say maybe dental issues or nausea, but he shows no signs of pain or discomfort, eats just fine. i know some dogs lick obsessively OCD, but it it isn't all of the time, just little bouts of it throughout the day... 

Any thoughts?

thanks


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't have any experience with this. But I would get it on video in case you decide he needs to visit a vet for it.


----------

